# Encouraging Cats to toilet outside



## Weeze (Feb 10, 2009)

Does anyone know the best way to train my kitties to go to the toilet outside rather than using a litter tray?

I've tried moving the litter trays outside when we are out in the garden and one of my three will do the odd wee outside but the two boys will hold it all day long until I move the litter trays back indoors (we are only in the garden supervised at the mo but have spent most of the day out there lately because of lovely weather and week off)

My boys will walk around the litter tray in the garden which is just outside the door stomping but will refuse to get in it or go in the garden.

Any hints or tips would be great

Louise


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Think it only fair to your cats that you ensure they have at least one litter tray inside.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 10, 2009)

They have another litter tray in the house upstairs but won't use it when we are in the garden


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

try replacing your litter in the house with soil (or rather a 50/50 mix litter and soil) then once they are used to the idea inside, dig the used litter/soil mix into a patch of soil outside

Hopefully they will then learn to use their outside loo too


----------



## SuperSub (Jan 28, 2009)

Our cats wouldn't go outside because the soil was broken up, after I dug it up and made the ground softer they started doing their business outside!


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

why do u want your cats to toilet outside? their poo and pee can kill ya plants.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Liy's mum, it is mostly a case of easier for the cats I think, otherwise they are holding it in til they get inside... also less litter tray maintainence needed...

Cat's toiletting I have discovered does less damage to the garden than dogs business... our lab killed off half our garden with her pee, Mabel (cat) and next doors 2 cats have made no visable damage


----------



## Weeze (Feb 10, 2009)

I only have a small house and I have a conservatory which obviously gets really hot in the summer, I want them to toilet outside for several reasons, litter is expensive (especially with three kitties), litter maintenance every day is not the nicest of jobs (again especially with three lol) and the smell is not good, it get embarrassing having people over when the house smells.

I'll try mixing soil into their litter, there is also shingle in my garden which my girl does wee's in so I might try mixing that in too to another tray

Thanks for the advice

Louise x


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

having one tray available at night is all that was meant Weeze... unless you allow your kitties outside at night you may easily get a lot of accidents on your carpets etc...

Your local Range or market may offer cheaper litter solutions too, I get my wood litter from market at £6 for 30l and it works well at keeping odors down, doesn't track much either


----------

